# WTB stock gallardo wheels



## TheGoose079 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone have any stock gallardo wheels they want to sell?


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

I have a set if your still looking.


----------



## TheGoose079 (Aug 16, 2011)

how much you want for them and what size are they?


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

TheGoose079 said:


> how much you want for them and what size are they?




5x112
Front: 8.5" 
Rear: 11"
Offset
Front: 44.9mm
Rear: 55.3mm

In perfect condition no curbage tires have 85% tread left. $2900 shipped within the lower 48. If your interested pm me. Thanks.


----------

